# porn, chat lines an debt



## puzzled

i cant handle this any more! been with my husband for years, he had always watched porn which i was fine with but now its diffrent. He takes drugs every weekend and sits on his own watching porn, i found out that he has been using chat lines and has ran up £500 on his mobile phone. He has also not paid the morgage in 4months and i am scared stiff.
i have mental health problems any and am really nervous , i dont need this just now.


----------



## steve71

Hi puzzled,

you could take a couple of simple practical steps now just in case things go horribly wrong: how about making an appointment with Relate and making another with the Citizens Advice Bureau (CAB)? 

It will take a while for both to come through - long enough to have a careful, low-key discussion with hubby about the benefits of relationship counseling with Relate. It may be that you both have something to sort out: I notice here you say you were fine with the porn, but in your other post you say you put up with it. 

The CAB are good at strategies for dealing with debt and other financial chaos. I suggest seeing them sooner rather than later and maybe sorting out a plan off action ready to deal with unpaid bills if they do become a big problem. Good luck!


----------



## created4success

puzzled said:


> i cant handle this any more! been with my husband for years, he had always watched porn which i was fine with but now its diffrent. He takes drugs every weekend and sits on his own watching porn, i found out that he has been using chat lines and has ran up £500 on his mobile phone. He has also not paid the mortgage in 4months and i am scared stiff.
> i have mental health problems any and am really nervous , i dont need this just now.


Have you considered telling him how you feel, querying him about how his actions (or lack thereof) are affecting your marriage, and what could be done to resolve these issues?


----------



## happy as a clam

puzzled...

If he hasn't paid the mortgage in 4 months, you are clearly facing EVICTION. Your problems are far greater than porn chat lines and illicit drug use. 

Could you be more precise about your own "mental problems"?

Why were you OK with him watching porn before, but now you're not?

I must say, I am quite perplexed. Vexing, to say the least.


----------

